# Perception 10’ Pescador Kayak...



## fishinthejimmy

Hey all, hows it going? Gander Mtn has these on sale right now for cheap, and I am wondering if anyone knows anything about them. I would mostly be using it in freshwater on the upper James if I get one, but I would definitely take it to the Outer Banks whenever I go until I could get something better. Does anyone have an opinion on these?

Here it is...

http://gandermountain.shoplocal.com...3&CatTreeID=10976&L2CatId=10976&L1CatID=10958

Thanks
Brent


----------



## Too Busy

It's a sister to a Tarpon 10


----------



## Kaleb5000

I would recommend a 12 footer. it will be much more enjoyable to paddle. The 10 footer wont track well. If thats all you can afford it will do good enough it will float and move and put you on fish. But if you got more money to spend I would go with a more reputable company someone with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## mud

looks cheap and has no seat and not alot of storage or colors. Save your money and get something of better quality. Pole holders? Rudder? The foot rests like that really bite!!


----------



## fishinthejimmy

mud said:


> looks cheap and has no seat and not alot of storage or colors. Save your money and get something of better quality. Pole holders? Rudder? The foot rests like that really bite!!


Yeah, when I saw the pic in the ad last night I thought it looked pretty cheap too, but it doesnt look all lame and toyish looking like that in the store. I would have to add the pole holders.

I bought it earlier, but am not picking it up until tomorrow. My other options without spending a fortune right now are a Malibu mini x and a Pelican Castaway 116dlx. The malibu is pushing my budget right now once I factor in paddle, seat, etc. They also had what I suppose is a Synergy 12, but I dont know how much they want for it.

Too Busy, I was reading reviews on the Tarpon and they are pretty much all good. Do you think the kayaks are similar enough for the reviews to apply to this kayak as well?

Thanks a lot


----------



## landlocked

Thought I would throw in my 2 cents fwit. I bought a tarpon 100 in late winter for fishing the local lakes and the James. While it doesnt track or have the speed of the longer yaks, its also not as expensive. I like it because its easy to load in my pickup and it does everything I need. Mine is rigged like most with an anchor trolly, and it has 3 rod holders. The one in the picture also needs a seat. You could also check with Blue ridge Mountain sports or the Appomatox River Company for demo yaks on end of year clearance. Good luck with your choice and have fun.


----------



## Caught Myself

I'll say it again. You can catch fish from any kayak ever made (if it's big enough to float you). As Too Busy said it's a ripoff of a Tarpon 100 without the seat back. Of course it's going to be slow and not track well, but if it's what you can afford right now go have a good time in it, catch a bunch of fish and sell it later. Your next kayak (because I know you're gonna get hooked) will be what you really want. Get a small cooler from Walmart and bolt a couple rod holders to the sides, or mount a couple Scotty rod holders to the deck behind the seat and go for it. It will be easy to transport and store and you might find that it's a lot easier to surf launch and recover at the Outer Banks than the longer ones.


----------

